# C et C++ > C > Livres >  Livre sur le C

## romfox17

Bonjour a tous, je suis a la recherche d'un livre sur le C, je suis un dbutant mais cela fait quelques petits mois que je programme en C, et je voudrais un livre assez gnral qui rentre relement dans le sujet. Je me doutes qu'il sera en anglais, j'avais pens a K & R mais je ne sais pas trop, merci.

----------


## fregolo52

il y a une fonction gniale dans tous les forums, elle s'est "recherche".

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...ighlight=livre
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...ighlight=livre
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...ighlight=livre

et bien d'autres !!!

----------


## romfox17

Oui, et a ce moment la google remplace les forums, mais moi ce que je veux, et qu'aucune fonction de recherche ne pourra me donner, c'est l'avis du petit peuple  ::):  Merci de ta rponse.

----------


## gl

> Oui, et a ce moment la google remplace les forums, mais moi ce que je veux, et qu'aucune fonction de recherche ne pourra me donner, c'est l'avis du petit peuple  Merci de ta rponse.


As-tu au moins t voir les liens donns par fregolo52 (et obtenu par la recherche) ?
Il s'agit de sujet identique au tien dans lesquels les participants donnent justement leur avis sur diffrents livres.

Donc, si la recherche de sujets similaires t'aurait bien conduit  avoir des avis sur des livres de C et donc de rpondre  ta question.

Et je ne parle pas de la page livre de DVP qui contient critiques et avis sur diffrents livres.

----------


## fregolo52

> Oui, et a ce moment la google remplace les forums, mais moi ce que je veux, et qu'aucune fonction de recherche ne pourra me donner, c'est l'avis du petit peuple  Merci de ta rponse.


Parce que tu crois que lse gens n'ont jamais donner leur avis dans les forums ? Et tu crois que tu es le 1er  poser cette question. On croit rver!

Et si les rponses dans les liens ne te conviennent pas, tu peux toujours les enrichir par ton intervention, en posant d'autres questions.

----------


## romfox17

Salut a tous,waw sa s'enflamme ici, moi j'ai lu pas mal de descriptions et critiques dja avant de poster, mais de temps en temps j'en ai un peu marre de lire des posts. Sa fait du bien d'avoir sa petite rponse a soit.

Je met rsolu et pour info j'ai recu mon K & R ce matin. Merci (Pas pu actualiser avant, dja que j'ai du mal a avoir internet).

----------

